# Garbage keyboard after pkg upgrade(slim/x)



## TLoe (Feb 29, 2020)

*I ran a pkg upgrade and now I am getting garbage keyboard input in slim so I am not able to login.. I tried to comment out slim-enable in etc/rc.conf and startx from terminal and it started i3, but I am not able to open a terminal with win+enter as normal.. Sometimes pressing ctrl+alt+f Keys takes me out into terminal.. I Sometimes have to keep pressing for that to happen..*

Its the same with both the internal keyboard of my laptop and an external usb keyboard..

Running 12.1-RELEASE-p2..


----------



## TLoe (Feb 29, 2020)

I've tried doing a pkg upgrade -f but it did not help.. 

Seems random when I am able to get out into tty also..

Keyboard works fine in tty terminal, but not in x or slim..


----------



## Emrion (Feb 29, 2020)

You aren't the first nor the last. See here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/new-xorg-switch-from-devd-to-udev.74144/


----------



## TLoe (Feb 29, 2020)

Ah right.. Need to sleep before I read through that..  thank you


----------

